# Realtek Lan oder Intel Lan??



## TheGamerzZ (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
mein Mainboard bietet zwei Lan Controller. Einmal von Realtek und der andere von Intel. Welchen sollte ich nehmen?? Was sind die Vorteile oder gar Nachteile von den jeweiligen Lan's??
Danke schonmal


----------



## Timsu (17. Juni 2012)

Intel ist meistens besser, in den Servernetzwerkkarten sind fast immer Intelchipsätze verbaut.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Juni 2012)

nimm den Intel


----------



## TheGamerzZ (17. Juni 2012)

ok


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Juni 2012)

ich kenne realtek nur als ziemlich miesen hersteller, besonders ihre soundchips sind legendär schlecht  ebenso wie die treiber ...

die lan-chips sind mir noch nicht so negativ aufgefallen, aber dennoch wird der intel besser sein.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

So viele andere Hersteller von Soundchips gibt es aber nicht.


----------



## Verminaard (17. Juni 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> ich kenne realtek nur als ziemlich miesen hersteller, besonders ihre soundchips sind legendär schlecht  ebenso wie die treiber ...
> 
> die lan-chips sind mir noch nicht so negativ aufgefallen, aber dennoch wird der intel besser sein.


 
Was fuer eine Aussage.
Du schliesst ueber deine Erfahrung (oder auch nicht persoenliche Erfahrung) von Soundchips, das der Netzwerkchip auf jeden Fall schlechter ist als der von Intel?

Auf welchen Erfahrungen basiert deine Aussage?

Vielleicht ist ja dann eine Bigfoot Networks Killer Karte fuer 65€ noch besser?


Ich persoenlich hatte mit Realteknetworktreibern und Anschluessen noch nie Probleme.
Auf meinem Asus Board ist ein Intelchip verbaut. Der hat etwas rumgemuckt, aber nach einigen Einstellungen, die mich etwas Zeit gekostet hatten, hab ich den auch lauffaehig bekommen. Seit dem verrichtet er auch seinen Dienst wie er soll.

Performance kann ich gar nicht beurteilen, ob sich die irgendwas nehmen.


----------



## K3n$! (17. Juni 2012)

Was hast du denn für ein Mainboard, dass du einen Realtek- und einen Intel-Netzwerkchipsatz verbaut hast ?
I.d.R. sind die Intel-NICs aber schon deutlich besser. 
Ich meine aber, dass man das nicht sonderlich merken wird. 

Ich nutze hier meinen Realtek-Chipsatz vom Asrock P67Pro3 und habe bisher null Probleme. 
Vorher waren auf meinem Asus P45Q-E auch nur zwei Realteks drauf (soweit ich mich erinnere) und die waren auch in Ordnung.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Juni 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Was fuer eine Aussage.
> Du schliesst ueber deine Erfahrung (oder auch nicht persoenliche Erfahrung) von Soundchips, das der Netzwerkchip auf jeden Fall schlechter ist als der von Intel?
> 
> Auf welchen Erfahrungen basiert deine Aussage?
> ...


 

lies den beitrag doch bitte nochmal richtig. ich kenne sowohl sound- als auch lan-chips von ihnen. letztere, um die es hier geht, waren soweit immer in ordnung, aber durch einige (viele) persönliche, wie 2.hand-erfahrungen mit den soundchips, kann ich von dem hersteller nur abraten. 

und intel hat einen deutlich besseren namen in der branche als realtek. das bestätigen hier ja noch 5 andere leute.  

auch die performance der realtek-chips ist nicht die beste, und ich denke, dass intel da besser sein wird.


ein bigfoot killer ist natürlich das nonplusultra, bringt aber auch nicht so viel mehr, wenn man bereits einen guten onboard-lan-chip hat.


@TE:  gute frage von K3n$! ,  was für ein board hat denn zwei auswählbare chips ??


----------



## Timsu (17. Juni 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> ein bigfoot killer ist natürlich das nonplusultra, bringt aber auch nicht so viel mehr, wenn man bereits einen guten onboard-lan-chip hat.


 
für much wäre eher soetwas wie Intel x520 das Nonplusultra, allerdings braucht man da auch entsprechende restliche Netzwerkhardware


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Juni 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> für much wäre eher soetwas wie Intel x520 das Nonplusultra, allerdings braucht man da auch entsprechende restliche Netzwerkhardware


 
ok stimmt, aber die bigfoot killer ist für gaming-systeme ausgelegt, während die intel für nen desktop-pc schon ganz schön heftig wäre   aber für nen server oder so bestimmt geil


----------



## Speed-E (21. Juni 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> ein bigfoot killer ist natürlich das nonplusultra...


 
Die BN-Killer ist ansich nicht schlecht, aber der Treibersupport ist dermaßen mies bzw. eigentlich garnicht vorhanden. 
Der aktuelle Treiber ist so verbugt, dass er sich eigentlich garnicht Treiber schimpfen darf.
Ernsthaft, ich bin ja von Creative schon einiges gewohnt, aber der Bigfootnetworks- bzw. Qualcomm-Support topt in der Hinsicht alles. Das ist auch eine Art nonplus-ultra.
Ein guter Rat an alle: "Spart euch die Moneten, den Ärger und was sonstnoch und kauft eine andere Karte."

BTT: Ich werde bei Gelegenheit eine mit Intel- oder Broadcom-Chip kaufen und die Killer an die Wand tackern.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Juni 2012)

ich finde persönlich, dass ein guter (!) onboard-chip ausreicht.  bin damit recht zufrieden


----------



## cann0nf0dder (22. Juni 2012)

Speed-E schrieb:


> Die BN-Killer ist ansich nicht schlecht, aber der Treibersupport ist dermaßen mies bzw. eigentlich garnicht vorhanden.
> Der aktuelle Treiber ist so verbugt, dass er sich eigentlich garnicht Treiber schimpfen darf.
> Ernsthaft, ich bin ja von Creative schon einiges gewohnt, aber der Bigfootnetworks- bzw. Qualcomm-Support topt in der Hinsicht alles. Das ist auch eine Art nonplus-ultra.
> Ein guter Rat an alle: "Spart euch die Moneten, den Ärger und was sonstnoch und kauft eine andere Karte."
> ...




wenn du die xeno, k1 m1 oder sonstwas meinst, ok kann ich nicht beurteilen..., aber die killer 2100 die ich verbaut habe hat sich im ersten monaten ca 8 mal nen neuen treiber gezogen und updates gefahren, seitdem wird der treiberzyklus immer länger, ich glaube vor zwei monaten gabs das letzte mal nen update, nen schlechter treibersupport sieht anders aus 

unterm strich bringt sie in etwa die selbe leistung wie die intel karte in meinem server, war aber etwas teurer und leuchtet ...


----------



## Speed-E (22. Juni 2012)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> wenn du die xeno, k1 m1 oder sonstwas meinst, ok kann ich nicht beurteilen..., aber die killer 2100 die ich verbaut habe hat sich im ersten monaten ca 8 mal nen neuen treiber gezogen und updates gefahren, seitdem wird der treiberzyklus immer länger, ich glaube vor zwei monaten gabs das letzte mal nen update, nen schlechter treibersupport sieht anders aus
> 
> unterm strich bringt sie in etwa die selbe leistung wie die intel karte in meinem server, war aber etwas teurer und leuchtet ...


 Updates raushauen kann jeder, aber die vielen Bugs fixen nicht.
Da wären: Networkmanager Crash, falsche Netzwerk settings, die Statusled-Geschichte, memory flooding Bei den meisten Spielen funzt der Offload nicht, Probleme mit BF3, um mal ein paar zu nennen.
Die meisten wurden seit der .179 nicht behoben. 
Das meinte ich mit mies. 
Die 2100 ist im übrigen die Xeno Pro ohne die Klinken-Buchsen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (22. Juni 2012)

Speed-E schrieb:


> Updates raushauen kann jeder, aber die vielen Bugs fixen nicht.
> Da wären: Networkmanager Crash, falsche Netzwerk settings, die Statusled-Geschichte, memory flooding Bei den meisten Spielen funzt der Offload nicht, Probleme mit BF3, um mal ein paar zu nennen.
> Die meisten wurden seit der .179 nicht behoben.
> Das meinte ich mit mies.
> Die 2100 ist im übrigen die Xeno Pro ohne die Klinken-Buchsen.


 

network manager ist noch nie gecrasht, zu anfang hat sich die karte nen paar mal abgemeldet wenn last anlag, das ist aber schon über nem jahr gefixt/ nicht mehr vorgekommen 
falsche netz setting, ka hab die einmal manuell eingestellt, seitdem haben sie sich nicht geändert, ausser das er jedesmal die ul/dl raten neu testen möchte wenn nen update kam, den rest hat er immer behalten ...
ka, noch nie nen problem mit mem leak gehabt bei der bigfoot karte, mag sein das es da probleme gibt, aber wenn, dann hatten die bei 8 gig auch nach 7 tage up keinerlei auswirkungen auf mein system die meisten spiele schaffen das nach erscheinen innerhalb kürzester den ram vollzuballern, zummindest bis zum ersten patch 
also die ganzen bugs kann ich zummindest unter win7 64 bit nicht bestätigen, das abmelden unter last war des einzige prob das ich je hatte 

bf3 spiel ich nicht, bei anderen spielen hatte ich noch nie probleme mit der karte, oder sie sind mir einfach nicht aufgefallen .... wenn ich mit 5,4 mb/s (da capped die leitung) den neusten nvidia treiber lade, hab ich genau den selben ping wie wenn ich nix lade, was ich zummindest für css, wow, l4d 1 und 2 bestätigen kann, irgendwann geht man dann davon aus das passt und hat nicht immer nen auge drauff, aber auffällig ist da nix, sogar mit torrent dl und mehreren hundert aktiven verbindungen luppt das ohne das es zu beeinträchtigungen beim ping kommt 

 da ich keine vm mit für voip clients auf meiner nic laufen lassen wollte habe ich die variante ohne überflüssigen schnickschnak genommen


----------



## Speed-E (22. Juni 2012)

Als ich die gekauft habe war die 2100 noch nicht draussen. 
Sonst hätte ich die auch genommen.


----------

